# Krunic quasi recuperato. Rebic e Origi a parte. Ibra da martedì a Milanello.



## admin (11 Settembre 2022)

Come riportato da Sky, oggi Krunic ha svolto buona parte dell'allenamento in gruppo. Il centrocampista tornerà mercoledì in Champions. Rebic e Origi a parte. Come anticipato ieri da Pioli, non ci saranno mercoledì.

Sempre secondo calciomercato.com Ibra da martedì tornerà a Milanello.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, oggi Krunic ha svolto buona parte dell'allenamento in gruppo. Il centrocampista tornerà mercoledì in Champions. Rebic e Origi a parte. Come anticipato ieri da Pioli, non ci saranno mercoledì.


ottimo, abbiamo la nostra bella ala sinistra per il Napoli


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ottimo, abbiamo la nostra bella ala sinistra per il Napoli


Temo proprio che hai ragione. Lui o Brahim. Pioli fece una cosa simile contro il Lille due anni fa.


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, oggi Krunic ha svolto buona parte dell'allenamento in gruppo. Il centrocampista tornerà mercoledì in Champions. Rebic e Origi a parte. Come anticipato ieri da Pioli, non ci saranno mercoledì.


.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, oggi Krunic ha svolto buona parte dell'allenamento in gruppo. Il centrocampista tornerà mercoledì in Champions. Rebic e Origi a parte. Come anticipato ieri da Pioli, non ci saranno mercoledì.


non era affaticamento per origi?


----------



## alexpozzi90 (11 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non era affaticamento per origi?


A quanto pare è un'altra infiammazione secondo Suma. Il che prova che siano i postumi del lungo infortunio, sempre il solito. Infortunio tra l'altro mai svelato con precisione, immagino praticamente un strappo visti i tempi.


----------



## Solo (11 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, oggi Krunic ha svolto buona parte dell'allenamento in gruppo. Il centrocampista tornerà mercoledì in Champions. Rebic e Origi a parte. Come anticipato ieri da Pioli, non ci saranno mercoledì.


Pellegatti parla di Ernia al disco per Rebic.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (11 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Pellegatti parla di Ernia al disco per Rebic.


Robe fantascientifiche.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, oggi Krunic ha svolto buona parte dell'allenamento in gruppo. Il centrocampista tornerà mercoledì in Champions. Rebic e Origi a parte. Come anticipato ieri da Pioli, non ci saranno mercoledì.


Benissimo per krunic. 
Le parole di Pioli su rebic di ieri sono letteralmente drammatiche. 

Inizio a credere che convive con qualche discopatia, altrimenti non si spiega.


----------



## Ambrole (11 Settembre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Temo proprio che hai ragione. Lui o Brahim. Pioli fece una cosa simile contro il Lille due anni fa.


Saele penso sia la soluzione più semplice


----------



## mil77 (11 Settembre 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Saele penso sia la soluzione più semplice


X me invece o passa alla difesa a 3 o alza theo ala con dietro dest


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, oggi Krunic ha svolto buona parte dell'allenamento in gruppo. Il centrocampista tornerà mercoledì in Champions. Rebic e Origi a parte. Come anticipato ieri da Pioli, non ci saranno mercoledì.
> 
> Sempre secondo calciomercato.com Ibra da martedì tornerà a Milanello.


.


----------



## Igniorante (11 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> X me invece o passa alla difesa a 3 o alza theo ala con dietro dest



Sarebbero le soluzioni più auspicabili.


----------



## bobbylukr (11 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Benissimo per krunic.
> Le parole di Pioli su rebic di ieri sono letteralmente drammatiche.
> 
> Inizio a credere che convive con qualche discopatia, altrimenti non si spiega.


Se è vera sta cosa il famoso infortunio col "colpo di tacco" della stagione scorsa si spiega meglio...


----------



## Ambrole (11 Settembre 2022)

Ragazzi ma dest lo abbiamo visto pochi minuti, nei quali tra l'altro ha spesso sbagliato le.scelte e rischiato di perdere palloni sanguinosi. Voi lo mettereste titolare contro il Napoli?????? Io mi fido più dei giocatori che già conosciamo e che hanno già dimostrato di poter fare bene.
Dest lo inserirei con calma in partite meno pesanti


----------



## emamilan99 (11 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, oggi Krunic ha svolto buona parte dell'allenamento in gruppo. Il centrocampista tornerà mercoledì in Champions. Rebic e Origi a parte. Come anticipato ieri da Pioli, non ci saranno mercoledì.
> 
> Sempre secondo calciomercato.com Ibra da martedì tornerà a Milanello.


Krunic mi auguro non tolga spazio a pobega e vranckx.. origi serve assolutamente che recuperi altrimenti contro il napoli non abbiamo nessun ala sinistra e nessun cambio per giroud


----------



## Jino (11 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ottimo, abbiamo la nostra bella ala sinistra per il Napoli



Dura visto che rientra dopo un pò di tempo fuori. Per me a sinistra ci gioca Saele, lo scorso anno l'ha già fatto.


----------

